# Blank screen on Dell Latitude D820 laptop



## irishlioness (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a Dell Latitude D820 laptop and recently the screen is blacked out when i start it up. The only was I can see whats on the screen is if I hold the Function key down and press the screen brightness display button repetitively. HELP!!! What does this mean?:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Is it totally black from the time you press the power ON button? Can you see the DELL logo splash as it boots up? Can you boot into BIOS settings without any screen issues?


----------



## irishlioness (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes, its blank when i boot it up and the only way I can see the screen at all during boot up or any other time is if I hold the function key down and repetitively press the button that changes the brightness of the screen (if i press the button once it will show the screen for a second so if you keep pressing after another you are able to see the screen but the moment you stop clicking on that button its blank again (I hope that makes sense how I am explaining it)


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Strange... so blank screen (you do not see POST, Dell logo splash, not even a blinking cursor) from power ON unless you press certain button (continuously)? AFAIK the function key + brightness button (ex. Fn + Home key) works when Windows has booted up. That means this keys combination do not work unless Windows has not booted up yet. It also means screen should be OK in BIOS settings.

Given what you have described so far (I hope you did not miss any detail here), I think (and I am definitely guessing) it has something to do with the BIOS settings or may be a busted keyboard. I would start with removing the keyboard connection from the motherboard and see how laptop behaves when powered ON.


----------

